# Stepdad finally adopting me as legal dad. Warning I do share the story of how I got here and use minor language.



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

If you don’t wanna read the whole post basically my bio father married without telling me he had met someone so my stepfather is now legally adopting me and it’s finally gone through

So I’m not going to go into detail but basically two and a half years ago (around Thanksgiving 2020) my bio dad met a woman and they started dating. By January-February he was engaged. So two months. He’s still not said s*_* to me about his new fiancé. Fast forward to summer and my mom notices his Facebook page has been updated to married. We found out from freaking Facebook! My mom and bio dad divorced when I was young because my bio dad had some mental health problems that made him unable to properly care for a child btw. So anyways I was pissed and cut ties because he had decided that his freaking daughter wasn’t important enough to at least text “I’m married!”. I turned to my stepdad and fully accepted him as my dad as he was my fatherly figure in my life and you know ACTUALLY FREAKING TOLD ME S*_*! Anyways we decided in August that my stepdad would legally adopt me as his daughter and bio dad would no longer be my father. Now on Friday I’m going to Phoenix, Arizona, to celebrate because the adoption has finally gone through. It’s taken me a while to even process wut bio dad did (I suspect I am a hsp {highly sensitive person} which makes it even harder) but I’ve finally accepted wut he did and that he’s a grown man and I can’t change his decision and all I can do is choose how I deal with it. So yeah. That’s where I’m at now. I’m so great full the rest of my family is amazing and loving through this all and I couldn’t ask for a better family.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi and congratulations on your adoption going through.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your story, and congratulations on the adoption going through! Your stepdad is a wonderful man


----------

